# BF3 Feuermodi ändern



## Insolvenzprofi (29. November 2011)

*BF3 Feuermodi ändern*

kann mir einer sagen, wie man das einstellen kann, nix gefunden... danke


----------



## cooldine (29. November 2011)

Standard ist v ,ansonsten kannst du es doch in der Tastaturbelegung  ändern.


----------

